# [SOLVED] Network accounts unavailable



## vikrant singh

Hi there
I just baught 10brand new iMacs loaded with Yosemite 10.10.1 last week.
I connected 4 of them to domain today morning and all went well after 2pm they decide to show the message "Network accounts unavailable" as I try to logon as domain user.
I took them off the AD n rejoined,rebooted;
didn't work but as i login as admin i can access internet via and can see all available services in network.
Then I configured new one it did same after an hour or so of installation.
Could anyone help me in this one its kind of urgent. Help will be appreciated.
Cheers
Vik


----------



## K.allen6

*Re: Network accounts unavailable*

As you mentioned that for one hr. it worked and then it failed to respond. May be it is due to the NIC card issue, unsuccessful pairing device or range issue. Have you tried unbinding and re-binding? Try to Verify the Computer name in System Preferences / Sharing (Computer Name).


----------



## vikrant singh

I have tried all the basic stuff i could google for like unbinding/rebinding, changing cables etc.renamed the iMac too. But its nit with one they are five now with same problem. And they are on wired network.
Thanks for reply though.


----------



## vikrant singh

*Re: Network accounts unavailable*

I think I spotted the problem:-
When I go to preferences in iMac option- "Allow network users to log in at login window" is missing.
Any idea what could have done that rest of the Macs i set up today have this option and they are working fine with network?
Cheers
Vik


----------



## vikrant singh

*Re: Network accounts unavailable*

Finally nailed the problem down:- May be it will be useful for someone like me in trouble.
First I had to unbind the mac
Secondly, delete the OU(organisational unit) from AD.
and Rebind the iMac again to the network server.

job done.
Cheers


----------

